# elderly mice advice.



## danih (Apr 16, 2014)

I have 3 older mice. I got them 2 years ago from a dodgy pet shop in a closing down sale.
Age was vague - shop owner clueless!

They are looking elderly now. One looks like her back is curved (neck to tail, rather then side
to side). Their coats aren't as glossy as they used to be. All three appear comfortable and I 
have no other health concerns.

Just looking for advice on caring for older mice. All tips much appreciated!


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

I think maybe giving them more company?


----------



## danih (Apr 16, 2014)

Bit cautious about in cage company. They are all boys who used to share the same cage. Had to bo separated
due to serious bloody fights.

They are in wire topped cages side by side, and seem to enjoy talking to each other through the bars.

Apologies for typo in first post - does suggest they are female.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

No probs! and well sorry i could not be of help! ood luck

----
edit: good*


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello!
The "curved" look on your mouse is what is called arched.
This is a sign of pain and im sorry to say but your wee beauties might need help to make it over the bridge.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

i have an elder mouse of my own, everything is slowed down for him, I suggest putting them in a quiet surround with a flat floor (not so much bedding) My elder mice can't seem to walk through the bedding without stumbling some. Sauces are also great because when mice get older they need help getting on and out of things and saucers are very close to the ground for easy access. I also place water bowls in the cage just so the mice can have their whiskers touch the water and find it easier. Don't be discouraged about their age, they can still live very fulfilling lives. However remember the rule quality life over quantity of life.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

FranticFur said:


> i have an elder mouse of my own, everything is slowed down for him, I suggest putting them in a quiet surround with a flat floor (not so much bedding) My elder mice can't seem to walk through the bedding without stumbling some. Sauces are also great because when mice get older they need help getting on and out of things and saucers are very close to the ground for easy access. I also place water bowls in the cage just so the mice can have their whiskers touch the water and find it easier. Don't be discouraged about their age, they can still live very fulfilling lives. However remember the rule quality life over quantity of life.


Unless signs of pain happen and increase.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Some of my girls are getting older too, and while one of them is very robust and healthy one is starting to wither away. It got bad a couple of weeks ago and I thought she was going to go anytime soon, but recently she has improved so much for some reason. I started keeping the room they live in heated (it gets cold in there) and that seemed to really help her. She's gained weight back and she's so social now. Maybe try giving her heating and extra stuff to snuggle with and wholesome snacks


----------



## danih (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for tips!

Will up their bedding and move to a warmer part of the room.

I am using a thin layer of paper based pellet as substrate at the mo. Was thinking of changing to a 
thick layer of newspaper - they have a large cage base and are quite clean. Might be easier for movement. 
What do you think?

Quality of life for all my oldies looks good. They are mobilising normally, and can access everything they 
need to. No obvious signs of pain when moving or being handled. I understand there may be a level of 
discomfort with older rodents due to age related stuff - particularly with the guy with the hump. But at present 
there doesn't seem to b having an obvious negative effect on quality of life. I have a v good vet, if the need arises.

What snacks do you supplement your oldies diet with?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Good work on keep your oldies comfortable.
Some snacks my old guy enjoys is opened sunflower seeds, cashews, and peanutbutter.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mice hide illness very well and a hunched back does mean he is in pain even if you don't see him in pain by any other ways. In wild the sick ones would be eaten and killed by predators so they hide illness. Your mouse may be in pain and is hiding it.


----------

